# Which picture style for video on the 5D3?



## dirtcastle (May 28, 2013)

Which picture style should I be using when I shoot RAW format on the Canon 5D MKIII?


Neutral
Cinestyle
Cineplus Cinema
Marvels Cine

I plan to do heavy post processing.

Have I missed one here that is better than any in this list?


----------



## JasonATL (May 28, 2013)

It doesn't matter. Raw is raw, just like with stills. Picture style doesn't have any impact on the resulting raw file. Same goes for white balance.


----------



## dirtcastle (May 28, 2013)

JasonATL said:


> It doesn't matter. Raw is raw, just like with stills. Picture style doesn't have any impact on the resulting raw file. Same goes for white balance.



Beautiful! 

One less thing to worry about.


----------



## JasonATL (May 28, 2013)

dirtcastle said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> One less thing to worry about.



Yes, the freedom of raw. It truly is a beautiful thing! You can be very agressive with pushing the color, exposure, sharpness, and you'll get everything there is to get out of each frame. Raw video is just a sequence of stills (just like in film!).


----------

